# Wir suchen einen DD als Verstärkung für unsere Noob-Truppe für Mythisch+ Dungeons



## Crushedice3001 (29. November 2017)

*Hallo zusammen,**
wir sind ein kleiner Stamm von alteingesessenen Spieler auf Blackhand (Horde), die einen Spieler (DD mit ein bisschen Gear) zur Unterstützung , für Mythische + Ini's ohne großen Druck, aber kontinuierlichem Erfolg, suchen. Zur Klarstellung, wir sind relative Bewegungslegastheniker, suchen demnach eher Spieler, die wie wir aus Spass solche Dinge angehen und bisher über Mythisch + 5 nicht rausgekommen sind. Power-Gamer finde ich gut und respektieren wir alle, aber solche Leute sind bei uns falsch, weil der Frustrationslevel auf beiden Seiten immens wäre..... . **Wir spielen unter der Woche abends ca. ab 20:30 - max. 23:00 Uhr. Am Wochenende ist auch mal ggf. mehr Zeit für das Spiel/Ini's übrig. Damit möchten wir einen Spieler ansprechen, der in einem ähnlichen Zeitrahmen spielt. Unser Altersdurchschnitt ist etwas über 40+ daher würde ein mittleres Alter gut passen. Wir kommunizieren ausschliesslich über TS, da schreiben und gleichzeitig spielen nicht so unser Ding ist. *

 

*Einen Gildenbeitritt ist nicht Vorraussetzung! Wir wünschen uns ausschliesslich einen netten Spieler, dem es Spass macht in kleiner Runde kleine Erfolge zu erzielen, der die TS- Runde bereichert wenn wir die magische 5 (durch Job/Familie etc.) nicht voll bekommen um eine Ini zu spielen.*

*Wer sich angesprochen fühlt, der soll sich ingame bei der einem unserer Member der Gilde Sonnenseite auf Blackhand melden oder einen Post auf der HP www.wowgilden.net/sonnenseite hinterlassen.*

 

*VG*

 

*Crushedice im Namen der Sonnenseite*


----------

